# Harlequin rasbora and Corydoras, fun!



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

So I grew my tank to 6 Harlequin Rasboras and 5 corys and I find this mix of fish to be very fun to watch in my planted tank. 

When my Rasbora herd was only 3 strong I did not see this behavior, but since I've increased the number of both species, I now seem them try to school with each other!

Was sitting and watching last night and would see a cory or two join formation with my rasboras and swim along with them for a minute or two at a time, my rasboras also have a tendency to crowd my corys when they are active- not in an aggressive way, they just hover overhead and slowly follow them while they go along with their daily scavenger activities. I've never seen this happen before in any aquarium I've owned.

Is this typical behavior of healthy/happy corydoras? All the ones I've owned have lived in non-planted tanks and in groups of no larger than 2.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

well i have 3 harlequin rasboras and 2 dwarf neon rainbows in my tank and they all school together and my dwarf cichlid follows them all (in a semi aggressive way though LOL)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I think since there is no danger present in your tank, they will school together, both species are very large and tight schoolers. 

my corydoras in my 210 herd up with my SAE's and YO-YO's all the time.


----------

